# LF Modder: Emitter Swap in Fenix TK41



## Daekar (Apr 18, 2012)

As per title, I'm looking for a modder willing to nullify a fresh warranty and put in a neutral tint or high-CRI XM-L emitter into my new Fenix TK41. I'm looking for something that will, as closely as possible, replicate the hotwire experience while sacrificing as few lumens as I can. To my mind, that means something between 3200K and 3800K and the best flux bin we can get. Prices are negotiable, I'm very flexible. I would prefer it if the modder could use their own channels to obtain an emitter (since they will likely be able to get something better than I can) but if that is not practical I will try to get my hands on an emitter myself to send with the light.


----------



## Daekar (Apr 20, 2012)

Really, nobody? I'm kind of surprised... I've been away for a year or two, is this no longer common practice? Does Fenix pot everything now or something? Or are these lights relatively rare, so that nobody has any experience with them?


----------



## Walterk (Apr 22, 2012)

Have you, and how did you, tried unscrewing the bezel and removing the reflector?


----------



## Daekar (Apr 23, 2012)

No, I assumed (perhaps wrongly) that the usual heat gun plus strap wrenches would do the job. If I hadn't recently broken one of my two strap wrenches I would try it tonight... have people been unable to get to the reflector and emitter, then?


----------



## Daekar (Apr 27, 2012)

So I've done some searching and there are a few scattered posts around the internet by people who have swapped the emitters on the TK41, so it is doable. In fact, there was one sales thread where a gentleman was selling a light where the emitter had been swapped by a modder here on CPF, although no names were given. I'm still looking for someone to do the swap since my soldering skills are not particularly good, but I'm going to actively try to start getting the head open after I graduate on the 12th and have some free time. It may just require a new strap wrench, but I'm betting some boiling water or the heat gun will be necessary. After that I'll be dead in the water again until somebody agrees to work on the opened light...


----------



## BarryH (Apr 27, 2012)

You would probably have better luck sending an email or PM directly to some of the members who are known to mod lights. Most of them likely don't have much free time to spend searching the forums and reading every post on a daily basis unless following one of their own sales threads.

You might try vinhnguyen54‎ who has several current threads selling his custom P60 type drop ins, and another thread dedicated to modding lights. I can't speak for him, or know about the Tk41 specifically, but quite a few folks have been happy with many different lights he has done emitter swaps and other mods for recently.


----------



## videorat (Feb 24, 2013)

I am also looking for someone who can mod a TK41 with a warmer bin LED.


----------

